# Camrock Vs R.C



## ollym (Jun 30, 2010)

Greetings all

I'm in a bit of a dilemma, I've got to get a new board this year and i can't make up my mind. I'm looking at the Never Summer Heritage/Raptor and the Yes Optimistic. I'm an experienced rider who likes to charge the whole mountain and occasionally hits a few kickers in the park.

If anyone's ridden both the Never Summer R.C and the Yes or Nidecker Camrock I'd really like to hear what you think.

Thanks

Olly


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i've have not rode ether but have been looking into these designs, signal omni vs lib trs, from reading multiple reviews of each type it seems that RC is better for ultimate edge hold and float in the pow while being loose while going slow and dicking around, while camrock gives a feeling of a loose cambered board with increased float but lacks a little when really put into a turn. flat and then kick from ride, k2 and capita is inbetween but favored for rails?


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Cant help you in the direct question, but Id be stearing away from the Raptor if you want to do some park.


----------



## ollym (Jun 30, 2010)

RaID said:


> Cant help you in the direct question, but Id be stearing away from the Raptor if you want to do some park.


Yeh thats what i've read. I'd get the heritage if i got a never summer. But i don't know which camber/rocker design to go with. I've heard mixed reviews about camrock and R.C


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Camber Theories Explained
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Camber Theories In Use
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Yes The Dudes with Hurrithanes A Brief Inspection
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Yes Typo with Nidecker Ignitions A Brief Inspection
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Never Summer Heritage A Closer Look
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Never Summer Raptor My Take

There you go that should fuel your quest for information.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

"Other than powder cam-rocker is just average at best and doesn’t give you as much playfulness as full rocker, zero camber or reverse camber." 
How does pow float compare, between designs in a normal all mnt shape. From my time on a first gen gyrator It seems full rocker is best i'd guess then reg banana closely followed by RC then cam-rock then flat, with the last two depending a lot on the amount of height and length in the kick.


----------

